# I said good bye to Goliath today



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He was gorgeous. So sorry for your loss.

Hooch


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

What a beautiful face--and such a sweet dog!

So very sorry for your loss, Cubbysan. Goliath will be (im)-patiently waiting for you at the Bridge! Goliath is lucky to have had such a loving home for all those years. His longevity is certainly due to all the love you gave him!

SJ


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

God Speed to the bridge Goliath
Cubbysan you and Goliath are in our thoughts and prayers
I am very sorry for your loss
what a good lookin 13 year old


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Today I said good bye to my Great Pyrenees, Goliath. He had just celebrated his 13th birthday in July. His hind legs just could no longer support him, so I had to show him how much I loved him by sending him to the bridge. My vet told me how lucky I was to have him for so long, she said most Great Pyr's don't even make it to 10. I miss him so much, already.
> 
> Below is a picture of him with Brady back in June.


What a beautiful gift for a beautiful boy. And 13 is a long life for a Pyr. I love the Blareau (sp) face. My fave. I understand your sadness. I said goodbye to my best friend/surrogate Mom/older sister/kennel partner, Gini, today after she lost a hard fought battle with colon cancer. It surely puts things into perspective. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

so sorry for your loss, he was gorgeous


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

sorry for your loss cubbysan...i'm sure he's had a great life with you


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry........ Goliath was a beautiful guy! I know how hard it was for you to let him go but you did what was best for him. remember all your happy times and someday you will meet again. prayers and many thoughts are with you and your family tonight.:bigangel:


pointgold............. I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend. thoughts and prayers are with you too tonight.:bigangel:

Debbie & mason


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. He was absolutely lovely. I am sure you treasure wonderful moments of joy with him.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Thinking of you and hoping Goliath is running free at the bridge.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Goliath was a gorgeous dog. I know you will miss him terribly; however, I hope your many happy years with him will often bring back happy memories & bring smiles to you. Run free, Goliath, run free.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. This is always tough. You must have had a wonderful life together.

Helaine


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of handsome Goliath. He had a long and loving home with you and i know you will miss him but you did the best for him. But I know it really hurts. Try to think of all the good memories you have of him and not the end. You will be together again one day. 
Run free Goliath with all our pups at the bridge.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I so sorry for you loss..... What a handsome big boy you had...IM sure hes running free and waiting to see you again.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss......


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

So sorry to hear your sad news. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

so sorry about your loss. he is a handsome guy. his long life was a reflection of your care and love for him, thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

He is so beautiful. I always loved his name. I'm so sorry.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

So Sorry for your loss, he was truly loved and nurtured to live to 13. You were a wonderful and responisible mother to him. You should be proud. Your in my prayers.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry. He was a beautiful boy. I know how much your heart hurts now. Sending hugs....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. I know you'll miss him. It's the memories that keep us going through these times.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear about Goliath. I hope your tears are replaced with smiles at the happy memories very soon.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and yours from the Kansas. Goliath was beautiful.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Marie....I was so sorry to read this sad news. Letting them go is the most difficult choice. He was a handsome boy and I know he had a wonderful life with you and your family. Sending thoughts and prayers of comfort to you and your family during this sad time.

Godspeed angel Goliath....run free sweet boy...


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*Marie!*

I am so very sorry to hear this! You gave goliath love and a wonderful life! He knew he was loved! Run free and happy at the bridge goliath sweetie!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I am so sorry about the loss of your beautiful Goliath. Know that he is waiting for you at the bridge. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

very sorry, our prayers are with you


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I am so sorry. He was beautiful. I know he had a great life with you.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, your beautiful Goliath was such a sweet looking boy! I know you will miss him terribly but you will see him again. He now walks softly beside you on silent paws. My prayers go with you

Pointgold ---- My prayers are with you also on the loss of your dear friend.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Marie...I'm _so sorry_ to hear about Goliath's passing. I don't really have any words of comfort for you because I remember my own pain when I had to say good-by to my girl, Sasha, 2 yrs ago. I hope that Brady is doing O.K. with the loss of his big brother and friend.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry. but what a wonderful life he had. Take comfort in that and that you'll see him at the bridge.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

*So sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy. *


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

((HUGS)) to you! Sorry for your loss...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Our deepest sympathies to all of you during this time. Goliath will always remain a part of everything you do. Play hard at the Bridge Sweetboy~Godspeed~


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Im so sorry about Goliath passing....
He is a very nice boy......
May be he will get his a long live in heaven...
He will get more happiness there...
So jst don worry, coz...
You can met him someday,,,,


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. he was a beautiful boy and I know your heart is breaking--also you made the right choice. You did waht was best for him. But you can't say good bye becaus4e he will always be in your heart.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a beautiful boy, so sorry for your loss,13 wonderful years , you were very blessed to have him that long.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear of Goliath's passing. He was absolutely a beautiful ol' boy! And I'm sure his heart was an sweet and loving as any. You and your family (fur family included) will be in my thoughts!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goliath..*

What a beautiful dog Goliath was.

I am so sorry!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very very sorry for your loss. He sure was a handsome hulk. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

He's a very sweet boy and very lucky to have owned you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

What a beautiful face.....just beautiful. Sending cyber hugs to you and Brady,
peace...


----------

